# LF - Edges for glass canopy



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a glass canopy for my 25gal but am missing the black edge pieces with the two grooves that hold the glass in place. I've tried a few stores, and have been told to order online... thought I'd check and see if anyone here has some edges lying around, maybe from an old broken canopy or something. I'd be happy to pick up, and can offer something in trade for your trouble responding/digging it out of the closet/parting with. PM me


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed sold me all mine. You can also order from mops.ca


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you talking about the plastic hinge?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

it you are talking about the plastic piece that is found between teh glass top and the back of teh tank, where you can cut out spaces for heaters and filter tubes and stuff like that, Roger's in Surrey sells it for $3.99 per foot... I was there the other day and saw it and they have lots of it


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> it you are talking about the plastic piece that is found between teh glass top and the back of teh tank, where you can cut out spaces for heaters and filter tubes and stuff like that, Roger's in Surrey sells it for $3.99 per foot... I was there the other day and saw it and they have lots of it


No, I don't mean that, and I don't mean a glass hinge... the pieces I am looking for do not run lengthwise. They go on the sides, holding in all the pieces of glass so they don't fall down into the water. It's just a long strip of plastic, really, shaped like a capital "E" if you take a cross-section, so that one piece of glass can slide beneath another. I already have the glass and the back strip, and don't need any hinges as I intend the glass to just slide back as needed (actually, I don't even need it to cover the tank, I just want to protect the light from too much condensation). This is how it originally functioned before I lost the side pieces


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this style in my 20 gallon. No hinge. I also got it at King Ed's.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogers in Surrey has that stuff too, not sure on the price. So you are talking about a sliding glass top versus a hinged glass top!...What you are looking for is also at Rogers!


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

Hadn't checked king ed's, but I did check roger's and they didn't have just the side pieces. Lots of places sell this type of canopy but won't sell each piece separately. 
In any case I think a totally awesome member has some for me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, you're talking about sliding glass tops. I prefer the hinged tops instead.


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Oh, you're talking about sliding glass tops. I prefer the hinged tops instead.



Those do actually look nice... but unfortunately my glass was cut to fit in the slider things, so it's not wide enough to sit across the tank lip on its own


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you find what you were looking for? If not, i have it.


----------

